
Can you shoot down a drone on your land? - aaronbrethorst
https://gigaom.com/2014/10/01/can-you-shoot-down-a-drone-on-your-land-new-incident-raises-self-defense-questions/
======
CarlMings
I certainly would if it has entered my country with out permission and would
drop missiles on my land!

